# Adolescenza



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?
Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
> Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
> Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?
> Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno


Mica facile. Soprattutto perchè la percezione di un adulto ritengo sia difficilmente compatibile con quella di un adolescente. Però a me la pratica manca, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Per me ci sono  modi diversi di riferirsi all'aspetto. Uno è il modo che usa il linguaggio dell'amore e dell'accettazione incondizionati per i quali si è bellissimi. Un altro è il modo della relazione con l'estetica in generale che si rivolge anche all'aspetto delle persone e poi c'è la considerazione delle persone nella loro complessità.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

```

```
Per quanto riguarda il corpo bellissimo perché amato penso che sia una cosa che comincia con la nascita e con quello sguardo d'amore e tutti i contatti necessari e di affetto e tutte le filastrocche che portano a prendere coscienza del corpo.
La crescita viene così accompagnata e i cambiamenti vissuti positivamente.
Durante i cambiamenti dell'adolescenza tutto diventa sempre più difficile perché diminuiscono i contatti fisici e il tempo da dedicar loro.
Generalmente gli adolescenti sono brutti perché il corpo non cresce armoniosamente ma a sezioni per cui ci sono nasi sproporzionati che restano tali nella propria immagine mentale.
Credo che ignorare questa bruttezza la faccia ingigantire. Non aiuta neanche la pressione culturale all'adultizzazione precoce che fa sentire inadeguati rispetto ai modelli mediatici adulti. 
Penso che verbalizzare questi cambiamenti ridimensionandone la portata possa essere una strada.
Questo credo che valga anche per gli aspetti caratteriali.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente gli adolescenti sono brutti perché il corpo non cresce armoniosamente ma a sezioni per cui ci sono nasi sproporzionati che restano tali nella propria immagine mentale.
> *Credo che ignorare questa bruttezza la faccia ingigantire*. Non aiuta neanche la pressione culturale all'adultizzazione precoce che fa sentire inadeguati rispetto ai modelli mediatici adulti.
> Penso che verbalizzare questi cambiamenti ridimensionandone la portata possa essere una strada.
> Questo credo che valga anche per gli aspetti caratteriali.


Sul neretto, quoto. A saper affrontare il discorso.
Sui 'modelli mediatici adulti'...ma non è un ossimoro? 
Non a caso i giovani adulti contemporanei scoppiano come pop corn!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sul neretto, quoto. A saper affrontare il discorso.
> Sui 'modelli mediatici adulti'...ma non è un ossimoro?
> Non a caso i giovani adulti contemporanei scoppiano come pop corn!


Volevo scrivere in modo intellettualoide che se una dodicenne vuole assomigliare a Belen non potrà che sentirsi inadeguata.

Colgo l'occasione per trattare l'argomento dell'atteggiamento nei confronti dei modelli proposti che vanno riportati alla realtà. Ad esempio Belen ha un viso rimaneggiato e non bello.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colgo l'occasione per trattare l'argomento dell'atteggiamento nei confronti dei modelli proposti che vanno riportati alla realtà. Ad esempio Belen ha un viso rimaneggiato e non bello.


Sai che alcuni marchi di intimo/costumi da bagno stanno inaugurando una nuova generazione di campagne fotografiche con modelle normodotate e non ritoccate digitalmente, e pare che le vendite stiano dando loro ragione? E non parlo di campagne - secondo me ipocrite - come quelle delle modelle oversize (ritoccate), ma proprio di *comunicazione* ben fatta. Perchè sta tutto lì, anche quando lo scopo principale rimane vendere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sai che alcuni marchi di intimo/costumi da bagno stanno inaugurando una nuova generazione di campagne fotografiche con modelle normodotate e non ritoccate digitalmente, e pare che le vendite stiano dando loro ragione? E non parlo di campagne - secondo me ipocrite - come quelle delle modelle oversize (ritoccate), ma proprio di *comunicazione* ben fatta. Perchè sta tutto lì, anche quando lo scopo principale rimane vendere.


Se le cose sembra che possano essere indossate solo se perfette non le compra nessuno. Fa piacere immaginarsi belle ma senza esagerare.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2015)

in realtà la speranza è che qualcosa stia cambiando perchè la grande maggioranza delle modelle usate per la carta stampata e in passerella* è *adolescente.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
> Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
> Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?
> Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno


Adolescenza? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: 

Forse sotto l'aspetto bellezza mio figlio non ha problemi, o non me ne ha comunicati, o non ho capito nulla io. 

Su altre situazioni invece......... Adolescenza? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le cose sembra che possano essere indossate solo se perfette non le compra nessuno. Fa piacere immaginarsi belle ma senza esagerare.


Sì, ma normalmente il marketing non funziona "a buon senso". Si è chiamati ad acquistare qualcosa per significare la volontà di aderire (adottandolo) a uno standard, anche imitando ochescamente chi ne è già manifesto, ma non direttamente per immedesimazione. Per intenderci, un Angelo di Victoria's Secret non è semplicemente una splendida ragazza, nè semplicemente una modella.

Quindi, secondo me, il risultato delle campagne di cui dicevo è doppiamente incoraggiante.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Su altre situazioni invece......... Adolescenza? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.


----------



## Nicka (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.


No ma che davero?!?!?!
Chi lo avrebbe mai detto!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma che davero?!?!?!
> Chi lo avrebbe mai detto!!!


Davvero è così lapalissiano?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.


Giorgi, credimi sulla parola: con mio figlio sto facendo il cambiamento più radicale che ho mai fatto nella mia vita, altrimenti avrei dovuto sostituire tutti quegli infissi che danno sulla strada. 

Ci vuole una pazienza infinita, quella calma che devi cercare ed avere per dopo quando è possibile farlo riprendere il discorso/si per vie traverse.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Adolescenza? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Forse sotto l'aspetto bellezza mio figlio non ha problemi, o non me ne ha comunicati, o non ho capito nulla io.
> 
> Su altre situazioni invece......... Adolescenza? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ti sono vicina


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci vuole una pazienza infinita, quella calma che devi cercare ed avere per dopo quando è possibile farlo riprendere il discorso/si per vie traverse.


Non dubito di una parola! E hai tutto il mio rispetto: io non credo riuscirei a sostenere la sfida di un figlio maschio adolescente!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Giorgi, credimi sulla parola: con mio figlio sto facendo il cambiamento più radicale che ho mai fatto nella mia vita, altrimenti avrei dovuto sostituire tutti quegli infissi che danno sulla strada.
> 
> Ci vuole una pazienza infinita, quella calma che devi cercare ed avere per dopo quando è possibile farlo riprendere il discorso/si per vie traverse.


Leggendo il tutto mi sono reso conto che, se io sono così surriscaldabile, può essere che mio figlio adolescente abbia preso il testone ottuso di suo padre?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2015)

saresti cresciuto insieme a lui, non è che diventi padre di un adolescente tutto in un botto..hai tempo di imparare 





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non dubito di una parola! E hai tutto il mio rispetto: io non credo riuscirei a sostenere la sfida di un figlio maschio adolescente!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non dubito di una parola! E hai tutto il mio rispetto: io non credo riuscirei a sostenere la sfida di un figlio maschio adolescente!


E' difficile giorgio, sicuramente un genitore sbaglia pure, ma sicuramente un genitore cerca di mettercela tutta. Madonna che pazienza però.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti sono vicina



ahahahahahahahahahahahah oddio per dire questo e capirmi vuol dire che  anche tu.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ho le lacrime. poveri genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Io penso che la funzione normativa del genitore vada coniugata con la rassicurazione che ha le capacità per affrontare la vita. A patto che le regole definiscano limiti appunto rassicuranti.
L'equilibrio è difficile perché l'adolescenza cerca di spostare più in là i limiti.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahah oddio per dire questo e capirmi vuol dire che  anche tu.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ho le lacrime. poveri genitori.


Tra me e mio figlio ne sopravviverà solo uno


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggendo il tutto mi sono reso conto che, se io sono così surriscaldabile, può essere che mio figlio adolescente abbia preso il testone ottuso di suo padre?


Direi che non hai modo di scamparla! Aspettati la peggior combinazione possibile tra la testaccia tua e la sua creatività pura!


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> saresti cresciuto insieme a lui, non è che diventi padre di un adolescente tutto in un botto..hai tempo di imparare


Non lo metto in dubbio, ma non vorrei reinnescare per l'ennesima volta polemiche su egoismo e antinatalismo!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra me e mio figlio ne sopravviverà solo uno





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Direi che non hai modo di scamparla! Aspettati la peggior combinazione possibile tra la testaccia tua e la sua creatività pura!


La mia risposta è quella che ha dato farfalla.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2015)

che poi, con il problemino che hai ora ...non si pone il problema


giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma non vorrei reinnescare per l'ennesima volta polemiche su egoismo e antinatalismo!


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi, con il problemino che hai ora ...non si pone il problema


Pensa come sono contento!

:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pensa come sono contento!
> 
> :unhappy:


come rincuoro io nessuna


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> come rincuoro io nessuna


Facevi così anche con tua figlia adolescente?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facevi così anche con tua figlia adolescente?


no, perché non aveva il problema di giorgio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché non aveva il problema di giorgio


Meno male. Non vorrei essere politicamente scorretta.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché non aveva il problema di giorgio


Minchia, sembra il titolo adatto per le mie memorie: "Il Problema di Giorgio".


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
> Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
> Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?
> Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno


Il fatto di essere rassicurati è una faccenda riguardante l'accettazione di se stessi che nell' adolescenza non è una cosa facile. Ricordo ancora le fisime di mio figlio che ha dovuto mettere gli occhiali per esempio, adesso non ci pensa neanchè più.
Il disorso che avevo fatto nell' altro 3d riguardo l'estetica potrebbe essere esteso anche all'atteggiamento, al comportamento. Quante volte sentiamo "Sfigati" o "perdenti", due parole molto usate tra i giovani e che odio in maniera particolare perchè presuppongono che per essere "vincenti" (de che poi?) si debba uniformarsi ad un comportamento imposto da stereotipi. Se non sei come gli altri sei fuori dal gruppo e nel "gruppo" soltanto trovi la tua realizzazione e la tua accettazione. Accettarsi a quell' età passa per "essere accettati" e non solo, non più dai genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto di essere rassicurati è una faccenda riguardante l'accettazione di se stessi che nell' adolescenza non è una cosa facile. Ricordo ancora le fisime di mio figlio che ha dovuto mettere gli occhiali per esempio, adesso non ci pensa neanchè più.
> Il disorso che avevo fatto nell' altro 3d riguardo l'estetica potrebbe essere esteso anche all'atteggiamento, al comportamento. Quante volte sentiamo "Sfigati" o "perdenti", due parole molto usate tra i giovani e che odio in maniera particolare perchè presuppongono che per essere "vincenti" (de che poi?) si debba uniformarsi ad un comportamento imposto da stereotipi. Se non sei come gli altri sei fuori dal gruppo e nel "gruppo" soltanto trovi la tua realizzazione e la tua accettazione. Accettarsi a quell' età passa per "essere accettati" e non solo, non più dai genitori.


Io non ho sentito il bisogno del gruppo e neppure i miei figli.

Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una cosa caratteriale o che dipenda dal sentire il gruppo non necessario per sentirsi validati.


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho sentito il bisogno del gruppo e neppure i miei figli.
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una cosa caratteriale o che dipenda dal sentire il gruppo non necessario per sentirsi validati.


Credo sia rarissimo. Ovviamente, anche percepire il gruppo in termini di opposizione riporta a farne un riferimento.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho sentito il bisogno del gruppo e neppure i miei figli.
> 
> *Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una cosa caratteriale o che dipenda dal sentire il gruppo non necessario per sentirsi validati.*


Sei stata brava e fortunata. I miei figli hanno sempre vissuto abbastanza serenamente i rapporti nel loro gruppo, io per esempio no.
A parte che erano altri tempi, ma non ero stato abituato all' autostima dai miei genitori, (in questo perciò rassicurato sul mio valore come persona) cioè ero stimato perchè bravo a scuola ma al di fuori, zero assoluto. Non avevo nessuno strumento per confrontarmi, per fare dei paralleli, delle considerazioni, e se ti succede così, devi faticare a trovare la bussola, la tua collocazione al mondo.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra me e mio figlio ne sopravviverà solo uno






giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.




io nell'adolescenza ho avuto due fasi:
1. sarò gay?
2. si vedrà mica che sono gay?

il lato positivo è che tutto il resto è filato liscio. anche perché occupava tipo lo 0.3% dei miei pensieri


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

aggiungo che la mia famiglia è stata incredibilmente supportiva e incoraggiante.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> aggiungo che la mia famiglia è stata incredibilmente supportiva e incoraggiante.


Io invece definirei la mia famiglia quanto meno disinteressata e latitante.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece definirei la mia famiglia quanto meno disinteressata e latitante.




è che alla fine non ce li scegliamo i genitori.


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho sentito il bisogno del gruppo e neppure i miei figli.
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una cosa caratteriale o che dipenda dal sentire il gruppo non necessario per sentirsi validati.



Ciao

la lingua tedesca offre il termine "Einzelgänger"
Einzel =singolo; Gänger = uno che va in un determinato luogo / modo. Un singolo andante, si potrebbe dire. 

Viene tradotto con "solitario", ma l'uso è molto più ampio e variato e implica uno che va sì per se, ma senza escludere la socialità con altri. Si riferisce ad una tipologia di persona, che non necessità l'appartenenza ad un gruppo. Poi, caratterialmente può essere di tutto e il contrario di tutto. Dal timido all'estroverso ... 

Anche io non ho mai fatto parte di un gruppo.  Più per un fatto che non ne sentivo la necessità. 
Ho sempre avuto la tendenza a muovermi tra i gruppi. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la lingua tedesca offre il termine "Einzelgänger"
> Einzel =singolo; Gänger = uno che va in un determinato luogo / modo. Un singolo andante, si potrebbe dire.
> ...



Non trovo un termine più specifico.


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la lingua tedesca offre il termine "Einzelgänger"
> Einzel =singolo; Gänger = uno che va in un determinato luogo / modo. Un singolo andante, si potrebbe dire.
> ...


Mi associo. Credo che il fatto di non aver mai sentito il bisogno di appartenere a un gruppo o di averne l'approvazione, da adolescente e poi da adulta, sia stato semplicemente determinato da una serie di circostanze molto fortuite. Cioè, avevo così tante cose 'mie' alle superiori - attività, passioni, sport, un paio di amiche storiche praticamente di sangue, una classe relativamente tranquilla, facilità a prendere buoni voti e un fidanzato quadriennale - che non c'era nessun gruppo chiuso a cui avessi bisogno di appartenere. Avevo troppe cose a cui pensare. Ma d'altra parte, penso, nonostante mi piaccia essere libera di transitare qua e là e di farmi le mie cose per i fatti miei anche adesso, forse non si tratta solo di una componente caratteriale. Immagino, ad esempio, che se fossi cresciuta su un eremo sperduto senza coetanei attorno nè cose da fare, e la mia unica possibilità di socializzare ed 'esistere' fosse stata la scuola ed un 'gruppo', forse avrei fatto di tutto per cercare di appartenervi. Non lo so. Forse più interessi e possibilità di seguirli si hanno come adolescenti, meno ci si ricorda che esiste un ipotetico criterio esterno al quale equipararsi per essere riconosciuti.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra me e mio figlio ne sopravviverà solo uno


non esageriamo


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2015)

Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


Tranquillo... una delle peggiori fasi della mia vita


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


No no. Ne conosco un altro..


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


Beh, nel mio caso o non mi sono ancora ripreso o non è ancora finita. Pensa che quando avevo 16 anni uno dei miei più grandi desideri era invecchiare.

Ora che mi ci fai pensare, anche adesso mi capita di invidiare chi è già arrivato a una certa età con sobrietà e serenità.


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


Uuuuuuhhhhh non me ne parli...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ricordo me adolescente come una piaga biblica. Io non mi sarei sopravvissuto, credo.


Ma va


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, nel mio caso o non mi sono ancora ripreso o non è ancora finita. Pensa che quando avevo 16 anni uno dei miei più grandi desideri era invecchiare.


hahaha... ancora mi ricordo i miei 16anni in cui mi svegliavo per andare a scuola e mentre mi lavavo la faccia pensavo
"che giornata di merda... quando arrivera la notte per tornare a dormire di nuovo? "... Il prof di fisica mi schifava, la prof di greco antico mi odiava e tutti mi facevano una capa tanta su come fosse brava mia sorella.. . Volevo svegliarmi e scoprirmi gia sessantenne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho sentito il bisogno del gruppo e neppure i miei figli.
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesta se sia una cosa caratteriale o che dipenda dal sentire il gruppo non necessario per sentirsi validati.


Nemmeno io ho avuto bisogno, credo che dipenda principalmente dal carattere e da una certa indipendenza mentale.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la lingua tedesca offre il termine "Einzelgänger"
> Einzel =singolo; Gänger = uno che va in un determinato luogo / modo. Un singolo andante, si potrebbe dire.
> ...


Non credo in italiano ci sia un termine corrispettivo. Bella spiegazione :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2015)

Indipendente non va bene?


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> saresti cresciuto insieme a lui, non è che diventi padre di un adolescente tutto in un botto..hai tempo di imparare


Eh si, brava. 
Col senno di poi realizzi dove hai sbagliato. Ma ormai i danni li hai fatti.


----------



## ivanl (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non dubito di una parola! E hai tutto il mio rispetto: io non credo riuscirei a sostenere la sfida di un figlio maschio adolescente!


:scared::scared:
io mi sto gia' preparando


----------



## ivanl (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho avuto bisogno, credo che dipenda principalmente dal carattere e da una certa indipendenza mentale.


Neanche io, anzi li rifuggivo come la peste


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

​





Minerva ha detto:


> Indipendente non va bene?


potrebbe


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Penso che l'adolescenza sia un periodo orribile per tutti perché è proprio dell'età vivere il presente in modo assoluto e davvero un brufolo è uno sfregio permanente. Ma è per la difficoltà ad avere coscienza di ciò che si è dentro e fuori. Giustamente perché tutto è indeterminato e fragile. Credo che la cosa di cui abbia più bisogno un adolescente sia il contenimento. Peccato che i genitori di questi tempi tendano a considerarli adulti giovani e non forniscano questo supporto che ridimensiona quel disorientamento.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
> Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
> Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?
> Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno


Se un ragazzo non mostra segni di disagio, non vedo perché tu debba cambiare questo atteggiamento che mi pare perfetto. 
Certo, la percezione del proprio corpo in adolescenza cambia molto anche per un maschio, ma credo si concentri soprattutto sulla prestanza fisica e sulla capacità di attrarre le ragazze. Però non credo che se hai agito così fino ad ora, ti ritroverai a dover rispondere a richieste tipo tatuaggi, piercing, orecchini, creste arancioni e simili.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che l'adolescenza sia un periodo orribile per tutti perché è proprio dell'età vivere il presente in modo assoluto e davvero un brufolo è uno sfregio permanente. Ma è per la difficoltà ad avere coscienza di ciò che si è dentro e fuori. Giustamente perché tutto è indeterminato e fragile. Credo che la cosa di cui abbia più bisogno un adolescente sia il contenimento. Peccato che i genitori di questi tempi tendano a considerarli adulti giovani e non forniscano questo supporto che ridimensiona quel disorientamento.


Onestamente se penso alla mia adolescenza non la vedo orribile.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Neanche io, anzi li rifuggivo come la peste


Beh, ma anche questo è un relazionarsi col gruppo, come dicevo. Non farci proprio nessun conto è cosa rara secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente se penso alla mia adolescenza non la vedo orribile.


Non hai sofferto di acne :mexican:


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente se penso alla mia adolescenza non la vedo orribile.


io ero formosa in un contesto in cui andavano di moda le magrissime.. 

era di modissima la marca Absolute, vendevano i vestiti da Deep a via del Governo Vecchio. non mi entrava la 46 :rotfl::rotfl: perchè erano a vita bassissima e io già ero fianco munita 

ovviamente nei negozi normali mi vestivo normalmente.. ma ricordo ecco tutte lì a comprare e a me non entravano nemmeno le magliette.

ho stramaledetto le mie forme fino ai 17 anni. 

poi dai 18 in su ho capito che sarebbero state una fortuna e non una maledizione :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai sofferto di acne :mexican:


No


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se un ragazzo non mostra segni di disagio, non vedo perché tu debba cambiare questo atteggiamento che mi pare perfetto.
> Certo, la percezione del proprio corpo in adolescenza cambia molto anche per un maschio, ma credo si concentri soprattutto sulla prestanza fisica e sulla capacità di attrarre le ragazze. Però non credo che se hai agito così fino ad ora, ti ritroverai a dover rispondere a richieste tipo tatuaggi, piercing, orecchini, creste arancioni e simili.


Il tatuaggio è il regalo per i 18 anni 
Lo chiede da almeno 2 anni


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ero formosa in un contesto in cui andavano di moda le magrissime..
> 
> era di modissima la marca Absolute, vendevano i vestiti da Deep a via del Governo Vecchio. non mi entrava la 46 :rotfl::rotfl: perchè erano a vita bassissima e io già ero fianco munita
> 
> ...


Io ero piuttosto magra anche se le Tette già si notavano. Avevo  un punto vita molto stretto, una 38 per intenderci.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ero formosa in un contesto in cui andavano di moda le magrissime..
> 
> era di modissima la marca Absolute, vendevano i vestiti da Deep a via del Governo Vecchio. non mi entrava la 46 :rotfl::rotfl: perchè erano a vita bassissima e io già ero fianco munita
> 
> ...


Io invece mi ricordo di quelle amiche che si truccavano alla perfezione e si compravano i reggiseni taglia 4 ed io con la mia scarsa seconda potevo anche non portarlo proprio il reggiseno... Intanto vincevo con le minigonne e i pantaloni strettiAl epoca erano soddisfazioni:rotfloi col primo figlio mi son "equipaggiata" di più. .. :mexican:


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ero piuttosto magra anche se le Tette già si notavano. Avevo  un punto vita molto stretto, una 38 per intenderci.


io ero esattamente come sono adesso :rotfl: ho messo su il fisico da donna da piccola, diciamo così..vita stretta, fianco pronunciato e equipaggiamenti da mammifero 

solo che a 15/16 di roba da ragazzina non mi entrava nulla :rotfl:
 calcola che ho riciclato ad un matrimonio il vestito della festa dei 18 anni :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io invece mi ricordo di quelle amiche che si truccavano alla perfezione e si compravano i reggiseni taglia 4 ed io con la mia scarsa seconda potevo anche non portarlo proprio il reggiseno... Intanto vincevo con le minigonne e i pantaloni strettiAl epoca erano soddisfazioni:rotfloi col primo figlio mi son "equipaggiata" di più. .. :mexican:


oddio :rotfl: io pure avevo le amiche make up artists a 15 anni, io non me riuscivo manco a mette l'eyeliner, pareva un geroglifico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ero esattamente come sono adesso :rotfl: ho messo su il fisico da donna da piccola, diciamo così..vita stretta, fianco pronunciato e equipaggiamenti da mammifero
> 
> solo che a 15/16 di roba da ragazzina non mi entrava nulla :rotfl:
> calcola che ho riciclato ad un matrimonio il vestito della festa dei 18 anni :rotfl::rotfl:


Una fortuna io il vestito che ho sfruttato di più uno rosso corallo che mi ero fatta fare dalla sarta, anni e anni di "sfruttamento indecoroso"    era molto semplice di fattura, quindi gli accessori provvedevano a renderlo diverso


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente se penso alla mia adolescenza non la vedo orribile.


Pensavo la stessa cosa. Direi un periodo sereno, in cui avevo molti amici e in cui ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio :rotfl: io pure avevo le amiche make up artists a 15 anni, io non me riuscivo manco a mette l'eyeliner, pareva un geroglifico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io una volta ci provai e tornai a casa tipo zombie con tutto il mascara che aveva traslocato sulla palpebra inferiore... Meno male che nel locale (metallaro buio pesto) era considerato normale:condom:


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una fortuna io il vestito che ho sfruttato di più uno rosso corallo che mi ero fatta fare dalla sarta, anni e anni di "sfruttamento indecoroso"    era molto semplice di fattura, quindi gli accessori provvedevano a renderlo diverso


sempre tornando al discorso "l'accessorio giusto" che non piace a Feather :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

io non sono cambiata nemmeno nel modo di vestire...avevo mia madre che mi diceva sempre (da adolescente)mentre le mie amiche mettevano sti vestitini sottili sottili con le bretelline che io adoravo  "tu hai un fisico esuberante, non puoi mettere in evidenza il sopra ed il sotto, altrimenti risulti volgare.." 

lo faccio tuttora


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io una volta ci provai e tornai a casa tipo zombie con tutto il mascara che aveva traslocato sulla palpebra inferiore... Meno male che nel locale (metallaro buio pesto) era considerato normale:condom:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

per non parlare delle sopracciglia.. da adolescente mi feci bionda platino  io sono castana chiara di natura.. le sopracciglia erano più scurette.

me le sono decolorate con l'acqua ossigenata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: un bijoux proprio!!

ecco, le adolescenti di ora, sono molto meno pasticcione...a quanto vedo. sono già tutte precise, capello perfetto, si sanno truccare... quando escono le scuole qui, dove lavoro, vedo questi gruppi di ragazze che sembrano veline 25enni in miniatura


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa. Direi un periodo sereno, in cui avevo molti amici e in cui ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito


Anche per me tanti amici e tanto divertimento


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per non parlare delle sopracciglia.. da adolescente mi feci bionda platino  io sono castana chiara di natura.. le sopracciglia erano più scurette.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente. .. Mi ricordo che quando stavo a Napoli scendevo alle 7 e 30 per andare al università. C'erano questi gruppi di ragazzine che andavano a scuola perfettamente truccate. Loro sembravano le studentesse universitarie ed io la scolaraAnche se preferivo i tempi nostri sinceramente... Ti alzavi, ti lavavi il viso e via...


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però non credo che se hai agito così fino ad ora, ti ritroverai a dover rispondere a richieste tipo tatuaggi, piercing, orecchini, creste arancioni e simili.


Io invece questo collegamento non lo vedo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sempre tornando al discorso "l'accessorio giusto" che non piace a Feather :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io non sono cambiata nemmeno nel modo di vestire...avevo mia madre che mi diceva sempre (da adolescente)mentre le mie amiche mettevano sti vestitini sottili sottili con le bretelline che io adoravo  "tu hai un fisico esuberante, non puoi mettere in evidenza il sopra ed il sotto, altrimenti risulti volgare.."
> 
> lo faccio tuttora


Anche io li odoro così i vestitini, tuttora  Mi so comperata settimana scorsa un vestitino a fantasia sopra al ginocchio che mi piace da morire


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sicuramente. .. Mi ricordo che quando stavo a Napoli scendevo alle 7 e 30 per andare al università. C'erano questi gruppi di ragazzine che andavano a scuola perfettamente truccate. Loro sembravano le studentesse universitarie ed io la scolaraAnche se preferivo i tempi nostri sinceramente... Ti alzavi, ti lavavi il viso e via...


pure io... e questi ricordi dei pasticci adolescenziali mi fanno tenerezza e mi fanno sorridere...!

c'è tanto tempo dopo per fare la "donna"...quando le vedo, sono così belle  e mi piace vederle, però ecco vedere che già - tanto per fare un esempio- usano la borsa da donna per andare a scuola.... io c'avevo l'Eastpack nero sdrucido con le scritte con l'uniposca sulle bretelle 

mia nipote va a scuola con la borsa da fighetta :blank: del mercato eh? però modello Kelly...


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche per me tanti amici e tanto divertimento


Quelli li ebbi pur'io, ma non esclusero anche tutto il resto!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio :rotfl: io pure avevo le amiche make up artists a 15 anni, io non me riuscivo manco a mette l'eyeliner, pareva un geroglifico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non mi sono truccata fino ai 16/17 anni,  poi il trucco consisteva in lip gloss e rimmel


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io... e questi ricordi dei pasticci adolescenziali mi fanno tenerezza e mi fanno sorridere...!
> 
> c'è tanto tempo dopo per fare la "donna"...quando le vedo, sono così belle  e mi piace vederle, però ecco vedere che già - tanto per fare un esempio- usano la borsa da donna per andare a scuola.... io c'avevo l'Eastpack nero sdrucido con le scritte con l'uniposca sulle bretelle
> 
> mia nipote va a scuola con la borsa da fighetta :blank: del mercato eh? però modello Kelly...


Azz'... E io che al università andavo con lo zaino della 7 :rotfl:Ero proprio una nerd:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quelli li ebbi pur'io, ma non esclusero anche tutto il resto!


Perché tu vedi il bicchiere mezzo vuoto


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché tu vedi il bicchiere mezzo vuoto


Invece i miei genitori, insegnanti, la guardia di finanza e i carabinieri lo videro evidentemente troppo colmo. Perchè furono mazzate, e parecchie, da ogni direzione.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ero formosa in un contesto in cui andavano di moda le magrissime..
> 
> era di modissima la marca Absolute, vendevano i vestiti da Deep a via del Governo Vecchio. non mi entrava la 46 :rotfl::rotfl: perchè erano a vita bassissima e io già ero fianco munita
> 
> ...


e meno male


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da un intervento di Spleen su un altro 3d.
> Si parla di estetica e di modelli proposti
> *Per chi di voi ha a che fare con adolescenti cercate di tranquillizzarli sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento?*
> Io no. Non mi è mai venuto in mente. Parlo dell'aspetto fisico. Punto molto sul carattere o sul modo di porsi con gli altri ma credo di non aver mai cercato di tranquillizzarli sul fatto che fossero belli o meno



Io cerco di stimolarla al miglioramento del suo atteggiamento: quando si comporta da coattella sciatta nei vari ambiti (anche nell'alimentazione) stai sicura che non gliela faccio passare liscia, sempre alla luce del suo benessere, però.
non le dico che se ingrassa troppo sarà brutta e gli uomini non la vorranno, tanto per capirci.
ma che se ingrassa o dimagrisce troppo andrà incontro a problemi di salute.

a volte mi chiede: mamma, ma ho io il culo grosso?
e io che devo dirle? io penso che ce l'hai bellissimo. se lo confronti con quell'acciughetta della tua amica A. ce l'hai doppio. ma a pensare di poterlo avere come il suo perdi solo che tempo prezioso che puoi dedicare al tuo sviluppo generale come persona.
il tenore dei nostri discorsi è più o meno questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Invece i miei genitori, insegnanti, la guardia di finanza e i carabinieri lo videro evidentemente troppo colmo. Perchè furono mazzate, e parecchie, da ogni direzione.


Guardia di finanza e carabinieri ? Che avevi combinato ? :singleeye:


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guardia di finanza e carabinieri ? Che avevi combinato ? :singleeye:


Ero adolescente!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cavolo, voglio dire, a vivere una adolescenza problematica sono stato solo io? ..... tacci vostri.


no 
io non avevo una famiglia latitante, ma molto presente.
talmente presente che la loro realizzazione eravamo...noi figlie.
nel contempo era una famiglia molto normativa e fra il loro contributo e il mio carattere sono riuscita a sviluppare un'autostima smisurata per quel che riguarda il mio cervello e le mie capacità mentali ed emotive, quanto nulla riguardo quelle fisiche e sessuali.
così ho rimediato a modo mio nel corso della vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ero adolescente!


....scapestrato


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

Uno dei miei incubi è svegliarmi di nuovo adolescente.
Con la frangia che copriva la fronte per i brufoli.
Con gli occhiali comprati da mamma e papà.
Con i vestiti neri che dimagriscono.
Col reggiseno sportivo perché quelle robe davanti facevano male e non le sopportavo.
Con l'apparecchio ai denti e il baffo di notte.
La lotta perché volevo depilarmi e invece "sei piccola!".
Col corpo che cambiava dal giorno alla notte.
Col terrore di essere vittima di scommesse.
Col terrore che quello mi rivolgesse la parola perché non sapevo che dire...e diventavo rossa anche solo a vederlo passare per strada.
No no. L'adolescenza fa schifo. La mia è stata pessima.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Invece i miei genitori, insegnanti, la guardia di finanza e i carabinieri lo videro evidentemente troppo colmo. Perchè furono mazzate, e parecchie, da ogni direzione.


apperò Giorgio!!  

eri ansioso da adolescente? io sì  già da allora


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

Io dell'adolescenza ricordo la solitudine, la melanconia, le ragazze che non mi guardavano e il bullismo.


----------



## banshee (31 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io dell'adolescenza ricordo la solitudine, la melanconia, le ragazze che non mi guardavano e il bullismo.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

potrei raccontare la mia adolescenza sotto tanti punti di vista contrastanti. 
Da un lato spensierata, sognatrice, ridente e raggiante. 
Da un altro lato, straziata, voli abissali nelle tenebre più oscure e una tristezza infinita. 
Molto attiva. Nella cultura e nel sociale. Ho lavorato presto e mi sono pagata gli studi. 
Volevo uscire da quel ambiente ... e non volevo finire a dover continuare a lavorare la terra.

Il mio esteriore non mi ha mai dato da pensare. Ammetto, che ero molto carina. Perciò non saprei. 
È stato una carta che non ho mai giocato. Anzi, facevo di tutto per nascondermi sotto vestiti ampi ecc. 
È sempre stato più il mio carattere a farmi voler bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

io mi aggiungo nel gruppo di quelli con l'adolescenza da schifo


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2015)

adolescenza??  :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> adolescenza??  :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:



Sinteticamente: Uno su mille ce la fa.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: Uno su mille ce la fa.


anche se da pochi anni, anche questa è fatta!


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: Uno su mille ce la fa.


eccomi, presente.
periodo sostanzialmente neutro, per me, diciamo di attesa.
nessuna problematica col gruppo di pari, nessuna relativa all'aspetto, nessuna relativa alla scuola.
neppure grandi slanci, a dire il vero.
un'attesa, appunto.
forse la presenza del mio grave problema familiare, almeno all'epoca, mi aiutava a vedere delle cose nella giusta prospettiva, anche se questo lo dico ora.
all'epoca, per lo più, ero disinteressata a molte cose considerate tipiche dell'adolescenza e nemmeno capivo benissimo il senso di certi "drammi".
forse quest'ultima cosa mi è un po' rimasta.
magari è difensivo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> anche se da pochi anni, anche questa è fatta!


Sempre meglio della vecchiaia: non se ne esce vivi :carneval:


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre meglio della vecchiaia: non se ne esce vivi :carneval:


Ciao


Ahahahahahahahahahaha! 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eccomi, presente.
> periodo sostanzialmente neutro, per me, diciamo di attesa.
> nessuna problematica col gruppo di pari, nessuna relativa all'aspetto, nessuna relativa alla scuola.
> neppure grandi slanci, a dire il vero.
> ...


Hai giocoforza acquisito presto il senso delle proporzioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre meglio della vecchiaia: non se ne esce vivi :carneval:


Già letteralmente :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai giocoforza acquisito presto il senso delle proporzioni.


sì, diciamo di sì.
spesso mi veniva da chiedermi come mai tutto quel dramma, che ne so, appresso ai ragazzi, oppure per il proprio aspetto (non ho nemmeno mai avuto particolari difetti fisici che mi inibissero, sempre una cosa nella media).
parallelamente, avevo ancora una certa spensieratezza, che ancora mi salvava da alcuni baratri di dolore conosciuti dopo.
direi che nel complesso è stata pure meglio di altri momenti della vita, poiché c'era ancora una componente inconsapevole.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre meglio della vecchiaia: non se ne esce vivi :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho notato che comunque un pò tutti in età adolescenziale invidiavamo gli adulti, io in particolare le donne mature! Rimanevo estasiata dalla loro capacità di saperci fare nella vita! 

Il mio unico rammarico é non poter rivivere la mia adolescenza ma con le certezze di adesso  
Un pò lo sto facendo comunque, visto che le adolescenti di oggi sembrano più grandi di me, e quando sono all'università mi danno 18 anni (il dipartimento si trova vicino alle superiori)  Ora non ho più fretta di invecchiare :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guardia di finanza e carabinieri ? Che avevi combinato ? :singleeye:


la Finanza cerca gli adolescenti per un solo motivo.


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho notato che comunque un pò tutti in età adolescenziale invidiavamo gli adulti, io in particolare le donne mature! Rimanevo estasiata dalla loro capacità di saperci fare nella vita!


Mai invidiati.
Ma avevo modelli un po' sui generis


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la Finanza cerca gli adolescenti per un solo motivo.


.... Che ora mi sfugge


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, diciamo di sì.
> spesso mi veniva da chiedermi come mai tutto quel dramma, che ne so, appresso ai ragazzi, oppure per il proprio aspetto (non ho nemmeno mai avuto particolari difetti fisici che mi inibissero, sempre una cosa nella media).
> parallelamente, avevo ancora una certa spensieratezza, che ancora mi salvava da alcuni baratri di dolore conosciuti dopo.
> direi che nel complesso è stata pure meglio di altri momenti della vita, poiché c'era ancora una componente inconsapevole.


6 stata brava


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Però credo che farfalla volesse sapere come pensate che avreste potuto essere sostenuti in quel periodo di crescita o quali comportamenti e parole e libri o film o esperienze avete trovato più utili.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però credo che farfalla volesse sapere come pensate che avreste potuto essere sostenuti in quel periodo di crescita o quali comportamenti e parole e libri o film o esperienze avete trovato più utili.


mi sarebbe piaciuto non essere sempre costretto a tirare fuori il lato feroce e mi sarebbe piaciuta qualche pacca sulla spalla in più, specialmente a casa.

libri o film,non saprei.   sicuramente mi ha salvato la volontà di non finire come alcuni miei compagni delle medie. e il desiderio di laurearmi.

la musica,il calcio,le donne.    3 cose che a loro modo mi hanno tenuto insieme.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però credo che farfalla volesse sapere come pensate che avreste potuto essere sostenuti in quel periodo di crescita o quali comportamenti e parole e libri o film o esperienze avete trovato più utili.


A me mancava una pietra di paragone per stilare giudizi realistici, qualcuno che mi desse delle dritte su come si muovevano i rapporti tra i due sessi, ad esempio.

 Le ragazzine che conoscevo all' epoca credo fossero disorientate quanto me e finivano o per abbuffarsi di esperienze o ad essere inarrivabili e allora ti prendevano per il sedere con ferocia. I ragazzi, me ne rendo conto ora, quelli del mio paese erano un branco di spostati della peggior specie che si vantavano di spacconate incredibili e millantavano idee chiare, che chiare poi manco per il c..., voglio dire.
Io in mezzo, tentando di barcamenarmi alla meno peggio.
Non è che mi mancassero compagnie di ragazzi seri e a posto, in effetti, ma erano pochi e disorientati quanto me.
La mia prima fiammella mi ha ficcato la lingua in bocca dopo due ore che la conoscevo e già mi parlava di "botta e via", per cui mi sono reso latitante. La seconda, ragazza seria e posata, animatrice acr, ho scoperto che stava con me e con altri 2 contemporaneamente. 
Sono esperienze che segnano. 
Io avvertivo una discrepanza pratica tra quello che gli educatori, i libri ed i film presentavano della realtà ed il casino in cui ero immerso e mi son dovuto aiutare da solo a trovare la bussola, ecco.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

I miei tendevano a racconti autobiografici nell'intento di ridimensionare, ma io lo vivevo come un ridicolizzare che mi irritava. Quella volubilità o volatilità dei sentimenti avrà riguardato loro e non me.
Avrei voluto essere presa più sul serio. In questo senso mio padre mi ha fatto sentire accolta.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei tendevano a racconti autobiografici nell'intento di ridimensionare, ma io lo vivevo come un ridicolizzare che mi irritava. Quella volubilità o volatilità dei sentimenti avrà riguardato loro e non me.
> Avrei voluto essere presa più sul serio. In questo senso mio padre mi ha fatto sentire accolta.


Io non avevo un rapporto con i miei per cui potessi parlare di ste cose. Lo faccio io, oggi, con i miei figli e vedo che loro apprezzano, all'epoca la parola d'ordine era -arrangiarsi senza combinare cazzate-.
Potevo solo parlare con quelli come me, sai che profondità di analisi....
Ecco perchè le poche persone adulte che ci raccontavano di loro, pacatamente, poi diventavano pure maestri di vita, come ad esempio alcuni dei prof delle superiori con cui eravamo entrati in confidenza.
L'unica cosa di cui godevo era una libertà illimitata di andare e venire, quando e come volevo che poi voglio dire, non è che mi sia servita a molto.
E pensare che poi dopo alcuni anni una persona piuttosto in vista, più giovane di me, mi ha confidato che per i più giovani all'epoca ero diventato un esempio, un gran bell'esempio disorientato, ho pensato.....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non avevo un rapporto con i miei per cui potessi parlare di ste cose. Lo faccio io, oggi, con i miei figli e vedo che loro apprezzano, all'epoca la parola d'ordine era -arrangiarsi senza combinare cazzate-.
> Potevo solo parlare con quelli come me, sai che profondità di analisi....
> Ecco perchè le poche persone adulte che ci raccontavano di loro, pacatamente, poi diventavano pure maestri di vita, come ad esempio alcuni dei prof delle superiori con cui eravamo entrati in confidenza.
> L'unica cosa di cui godevo era una libertà illimitata di andare e venire, quando e come volevo che poi voglio dire, non è che mi sia servita a molto.
> E pensare che poi dopo alcuni anni una persona piuttosto in vista, più giovane di me, mi ha confidato che per i più giovani all'epoca ero diventato un esempio, un gran bell'esempio disorientato, ho pensato.....


Ma non hai fatto cazzate.
Già un buon risultato.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... Che ora mi sfugge


Suggerimento: si usavano, ai tempi, piazzatissimi pastori tedeschi.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Suggerimento: si usavano, ai tempi, piazzatissimi pastori tedeschi.


Si ora ho capito  scapestrato (2)


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ora ho capito  scapestrato (2)


Tu non sai che paura che ho avuto, di quella belva!


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai fatto cazzate.
> Già un buon risultato.


Questo sì, cioè i miei problemi erano di comprensione ed interpretazione, era chiarissimo per me invece l' orizzonte etico dentro cui volevo muovermi.
Certo era dificile la cosa perchè dovevo sempre mediare nel comportamento con il branco di delinquenti veri e propri che ad esempio mi sono trovato a fronteggiare in prima superiore. Un anno di terrore, non solo mio ma di tutti.
L'anno dopo era già tutto diverso, erano stati falcidiati....


----------



## Spot (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però credo che farfalla volesse sapere come pensate che avreste potuto essere sostenuti in quel periodo di crescita o quali comportamenti e parole e libri o film o esperienze avete trovato più utili.


Io non ho mai avuto un gran dialogo coi miei. Non per cose riguardanti le mie ambizioni, il rapporto con gli altri o il rapporto col mio corpo (che è stato molto molto conflittuale).
Ci tengo a precisare che mi hanno sempre sostenuta tantissimo, a modo loro. Ma dialogo proprio no, a causa di limiti imputabili ad ambedue le parti.

Infatti quando i tre punti succitati si sono manifestati in maniera più decisa (più o meno verso i 17, e quella già non è più considerabile adolescenza) si è scatenato il finimondo. Un finimondo davvero poco edificante.

Avrei voluto che si raccontassero di più. E avrei voluto un confronto più diretto, senza strani silenzi dove si mischiavano tabù e apprensioni. Ma non posso dire che non abbiano fatto il meglio che era nelle loro possibilità. Meglio di tanti altri, davvero.

Purtroppo neanche coi miei coetanei c'è mai stato grande confronto sotto questi punti di vista. Molto diversi da me il più delle volte.

Se devo pensare a cosa è stato determinante per la mia formazione non saprei dire... ho sempre letto molto, ascoltato molto, guardato molto.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però credo che farfalla volesse sapere come pensate che avreste potuto essere sostenuti in quel periodo di crescita o quali comportamenti e parole e libri o film o esperienze avete trovato più utili.


la mia adolescenza è stata improntata sul concetto di indipendenza e fiducia, cosicché io non raccontavo balle inutili ai miei e sostanzialmente facevo più o meno quello che volevo con dei compromessi decisamente accettabili. Gia detto che avevo vari gruppi di amici: a scuola, nel quartiere, nel mondo dello sport quindi molto divertimento in generale, amorazzi vari, vacanze incasinate  ect ect ...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu non sai che paura che ho avuto, di quella belva!


posso immaginarlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> posso immaginarlo.


Comunque non ero un fiore del male in mezzo alle violette profumate. Cioè, avevo buona compagnia. Una volta, al liceo, i carabinieri vennero a prelevare due miei compagni di classe. Peccato essermi perso la scena, quel giorno avevo marinato!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Comunque non ero un fiore del male in mezzo alle violette profumate. Cioè, avevo buona compagnia. Una volta, al liceo, i carabinieri vennero a prelevare due miei compagni di classe. Peccato essermi perso la scena, quel giorno avevo marinato!


vedi che saltare le lezioni non sempre è gratificante


----------



## Ultimo (6 Agosto 2015)

Scrivo in questo treddì a mo di sfogo anche se c'è il treddì apposito, credo però che questo sia indicato.

Arrivo a casa ed entrando( sto a pianterreno) il piccolo appena mi vede salta dalla gioia e vuole essere preso immediatamente. Dico al figlio grande, per piacere ci sono otto confezioni di acqua in macchina, le puoi prendere? 
Mi risponde, otto!! io ne posso prendere soltanto due! 

Ora, certi discorsi di collaborazione famigliare gli sono stati fatti.
Ora, è palese che il dirgli di prendere l'acqua non è un comando, ma se anche lo fosse sono suo padre e deve portarmi rispetto e non rispondermi in quella maniera, e soprattutto con il tono che ha usato.
Ora, è palese che se gli dico di prendere l'acqua è perchè c'è il cucciolo che se ridò alla baby sitter si mette a piangere! 

Ora è anche palese che, o lo stampo al muro e faccio un duplicato!!! o gli spacco il culo insegnandogli l'educazione dandogli soltanto il minimo indispensabile. niente più pesca con me, niente palestra, niente di niente!! fino a quando non comincia a ragionare!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ma porca la puttana va. ma come si fa, chi cazzo ha inventato l'adolescenza, chi?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrivo in questo treddì a mo di sfogo anche se c'è il treddì apposito, credo però che questo sia indicato.
> 
> Arrivo a casa ed entrando( sto a pianterreno) il piccolo appena mi vede salta dalla gioia e vuole essere preso immediatamente. Dico al figlio grande, per piacere ci sono otto confezioni di acqua in macchina, le puoi prendere?
> Mi risponde, otto!! io ne posso prendere soltanto due!
> ...


Non serve me lo ha detto la psicologa

Ti dico solo che dopo un anno che ogni sera che è fuori io non chiudo occhio perchè sono in pensiero, questa settimana mi addormento alle 22 tutte le sere perchè lui non è a casa ed è in un posto dove non può accadergli nulla e deve filare liscio...sono rinata
Zitto zitto che forse si ferma fino a metà agosto:festa:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non serve me lo ha detto la psicologa
> 
> Ti dico solo che dopo un anno che ogni sera che è fuori io non chiudo occhio perchè sono in pensiero, questa settimana mi addormento alle 22 tutte le sere perchè lui non è a casa ed è in un posto dove non può accadergli nulla e deve filare liscio...sono rinata
> Zitto zitto che forse si ferma fino a metà agosto:festa:


Sono contento per te.. Non della notizia della psicologa.

Ho usato molta gentilezza con lui, tanta, tante spiegazioni, non più dette a mo di predica, ma semplici frasi tipo " sono stanco per piacere fai questo o quello". Anche la madre, lo stesso. Gli atteggiamenti suoi non cambiano, anzi peggiorano e si nota appunto dal tono che diventa imperioso e presuntuoso. 

L'altro ieri sera gli si prepara a cena diverse pietanze che a lui di solito piacciono, e dice alla madre io non ne voglio, non ceno. Era una cena a base di ortaggi e verdure, che lui ama.
Ieri avevo voglia, io, di cotoletta, ohh ne avevo voglia e raramente dico vorrei questo stasera. E' rimasto digiuno, ha saltato la cena.

.......................................


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Io ho avuto contrasti rarissimamente e mai per situazioni simili.
Nel caso delle bottiglie avrei risposto  "quello che ti senti". Generalmente si sente di portarle tutte.
Per il cibo ognuno mangia quello che si sente e se non ti piace non morirai di fame.
Certamente diventano motivo di contrasto cose sulle quali si fa contrasto.
Voglio dire che la cosa è reciproca.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

secondo voi ha senso la chiusura del cocoricò?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono contento per te.. Non della notizia della psicologa.
> 
> Ho usato molta gentilezza con lui, tanta, tante spiegazioni, non più dette a mo di predica, ma semplici frasi tipo " sono stanco per piacere fai questo o quello". Anche la madre, lo stesso. Gli atteggiamenti suoi non cambiano, anzi peggiorano e si nota appunto dal tono che diventa imperioso e presuntuoso.
> 
> ...


Ultimo temo che abbiamo un figlio in comune....


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo voi ha senso la chiusura del cocoricò?


Assolutamente no...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo voi ha senso la chiusura del cocoricò?


Troppo Giletti vedi come t'ha ridotto.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo voi ha senso la chiusura del cocoricò?


secondo me per 4 mesi no, i discotecari e anche gli spacciatori semplicemente si sposteranno da un'altra parte
io l'avrei chiusa per meno tempo, diciamo il tempo di adeguare l'impianto alle normative (ma non so se hanno riscontrato violazioni, boh?)
in generale i gestori delle discoteche non sono proprio il massimo, ma è anche vero che hanno a che fare con un ambiente a rischio (a volte se ne fregano proprio)
per es. mi sembra molto meglio aumentare i controlli, in borghese


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

non avevo visto questo thread... della mia adolescenza ho un ricordo lontanissimo, come fossi un'altra persona, non mi ci ritrovo quasi, un po' si ma fa tenerezza... immagini discordanti, idee estreme, un pomeriggio al pronto soccorso per le botte che avevo preso, le liti con mio padre, le letture pazze, studiare certe cose che mi affascinavano, le ragazze idealizzate, i crolli emotivi quando quelle che ti piacevano non ti cagavano proprio... le partite a pallone con gli amici, le nottate in spiaggia... la fissa per l'oriente, le sudate in palestra... poi appena maggiorenne la partenza, la disciplina... quando ti riguardi mica ti riconosci, chissà queste cose ce le rivedremo tutte quando creperemo, e ci faranno ridere, ci aiuteranno ad andare dall'altra parte...


----------



## perplesso (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...


rischia solo la chiusura definitiva del locale,perchè tenere il Cocoricò chiuso in agosto è come chiudere un albergo a Cortina a Natale.


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> rischia solo la chiusura definitiva del locale,perchè tenere il Cocoricò chiuso in agosto è come chiudere un albergo a Cortina a Natale.


si parla anche di evasione fiscale
qualora fosse accertata
si ritroveranno in una situazione
nuance marron


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

È una misura repressiva.
Se ci sono state violazioni delle norme che prevedono la chiusura non lo so.
Non si risolve neanche con una normativa che riservi l'ingresso ai maggiorenni ai locali dove si somministrano alcolici, che auspico, per dare un minimo di senso a un'adolescenza senza regole, convinta che ci sia l'obbligo al divertimento e che il divertimento sia sempre fuori da sé.


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si parla anche di evasione fiscale
> qualora fosse accertata
> si ritroveranno in una situazione
> nuance marron


Non sapevo nemmeno io che ci fossero motivazioni ulteriori...
Il messaggio che è passato è che la chiusura sia a seguito della morte del ragazzo, ma se si parla di altro è un altro discorso...anche se sinceramente mi sembra strano che si buttino sull'evasione.
In ogni caso se la motivazione ha a che fare con quella morte a me sembra una cosa totalmente inutile.
Il Cocoricò è riconosciuto per essere un posto dove girano sostanze, cazzarola giravano quando avevo 18 anni io ed ero in Riviera, non è una novità. Il problema però è che le sostanze girano ovunque...e quando dico ovunque intendo ovunque sul serio. A quell'età venivo fermata per strada al sabato pomeriggio in centro da svariati pusher...e non ho mai accettato nulla. Le pasticche mi hanno sempre terrorizzata. La cocaina non voglio nemmeno sentirla nominare.
Negli anni 80/90 ero piccolina, ma i morti di eroina davanti al portone della scuola me li ricordo ancora...con le siringhe lì accanto sporche di sangue. 
E quindi il Cocoricò (o qualsiasi altra discoteca) che colpa ne ha? Ho grande rispetto per la morte di un adolescente, ho grande rispetto per il dolore di sti due poveri genitori, ma non ho molto rispetto per l'imbecillità...e calarsi un mix di non so cosa con non so quanto alcool per mandarlo giù a me non pare una mossa tanto furba. 
E non l'ha costretto il signor Cocoricò.


----------



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non l'ha costretto il signor Cocoricò.


Quoto.
Per quanto non apprezzi minimamente quel tipo di locali.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si parla anche di evasione fiscale
> qualora fosse accertata
> si ritroveranno in una situazione
> nuance marron


ah sì la scusa italiana per giustificare tutto.   e se ne accorgono solo ora dopo quanto? 30 anni che il Cocoricò è aperto? 

vabbeh non commento.


gli è che chiudendo una discoteca, causano solo il fallimento di una attività.    NON risolvono in alcun modo il problema dello sballo,perchè esso è culturale e ormai radicato da generazioni.

i ragazzi muoiono di droga da 40 anni e non ho ancora visto una reale volontà di invertire la tendenza.
e mi chiedo se mai è esistita una reale volontà in tal senso,visto che il commercio della droga parvemi godere di ottima salute


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> i ragazzi muoiono di droga da 40 anni e non ho ancora visto una *reale volontà di invertire la tendenza*.
> e mi chiedo se mai è esistita una reale volontà in tal senso,visto che il commercio della droga parvemi godere di ottima salute


In realtà la cosa va avanti da molto più di 40 anni. Intendo uno schieramento istituzionale di lotta al narcotraffico. Per la precisione ci sono voluti circa 70 anni solo per arrivare, finalmente, a una nuova posizione che pian piano il cocciutissimo Occidente sta adottando: ammettere che la domanda è solida, continuativa e decisa, e spostare lì il problema. Questo perchè ovviamente in questi decenni non si è combinato nulla agendo sulla produzione e sulla distribuzione: anzi, la crescita del mercato è stata esponenziale e inarrestabile.

La volontà credo che in certi termini non mancasse (inciuci a parte, ma sono poco complottista a riguardo); le competenze, invece, completamente. Dopotutto è un argomento ancora molto spinoso, dal punto di vista istituzionale.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì la scusa italiana per giustificare tutto.   e se ne accorgono solo ora dopo quanto? 30 anni che il Cocoricò è aperto?
> 
> vabbeh non commento.
> 
> ...



Ciao

Qui, negli anni 80/90 era la mecca della droga in Europa. Bundeshuus e Platzspitz / Letten, per nominare i tre più grandi luoghi, erano conosciuti da chiunque e venivano persino i turisti a vedere le condizioni. Sembrava il mercato libero ... i giovani morivano come le mosche. Poi è subentrato il programma a tre pilastri: repressione, sostegno metadone o eroina (a secondo di come sono combinati), integrazione. Ha funzionato abbastanza bene. Per moltissimi è stato una fortuna. Ma per altri, il problema si è risolto solo agli occhi. Infatti il tutto si è spostato dietro le quattro mura. E lì il controllo di cosa accade non c'è più. È molto più facile abusare ... 

Edit: volevo dire che, il problema oltre ad essersi spostato, sotto certi versi si è anche ingrandito o fatto più difficile ... 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sapevo nemmeno io che ci fossero motivazioni ulteriori...
> Il messaggio che è passato è che la chiusura sia a seguito della morte del ragazzo, ma se si parla di altro è un altro discorso...anche se sinceramente mi sembra strano che si buttino sull'evasione.
> In ogni caso se la motivazione ha a che fare con quella morte a me sembra una cosa totalmente inutile.
> Il Cocoricò è riconosciuto per essere un posto dove girano sostanze, cazzarola giravano quando avevo 18 anni io ed ero in Riviera, non è una novità. Il problema però è che le sostanze girano ovunque...e quando dico ovunque intendo ovunque sul serio. A quell'età venivo fermata per strada al sabato pomeriggio in centro da svariati pusher...e non ho mai accettato nulla. Le pasticche mi hanno sempre terrorizzata. La cocaina non voglio nemmeno sentirla nominare.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì la scusa italiana per giustificare tutto.   e se ne accorgono solo ora dopo quanto? 30 anni che il Cocoricò è aperto?
> 
> vabbeh non commento.
> 
> ...


concordiamo tutti 
che l'accesso a certe sostanze
è quanto mai facile in ogni luogo
dalla scuola, al parco ecc ecc
e chiudere il locale con queste motivazioni
porta a un discreto numero di riflessioni
e su questo punto non discuto
ma e dico ma
se viene provata l'evasione
io non sono tollerante
 verso questo tipo di reato


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

Ma se si tratta di evasione fiscale si parli di evasione  fiscale che mi sembra sempre meno grave che l'attribuzione di responsabilità della morte di un ragazzino.responsabilità che sarebbe da dividere in molte parti , cominciando dalla famiglia , amicizie per arrivare al concetto ormai consolidato dello sballo obbligatorio come divertimento.una chiusura temporanea per rispetto e riflessione ci sta,  che il locale debba pagare con il fallimento quello che è un problema sociale non esiste.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma se si tratta di evasione fiscale si parli di evasione  fiscale che mi sembra sempre meno grave che l'attribuzione di responsabilità della morte di un ragazzino.responsabilità che sarebbe da dividere in molte parti , cominciando dalla famiglia , amicizie per arrivare al concetto ormai consolidato dello sballo obbligatorio come divertimento.una chiusura temporanea per rispetto e riflessione ci sta,  che il locale debba pagare con il fallimento quello che è un problema sociale non esiste.


Hanno voluto dare un esempio ai gestori, che stiano più attenti a cosa circola nei loro locali, in fondo altre cose tipo pagamenti e ingressi se vogliono le sorvegliano bene........
poi si sa' ognuno fa quello che può e certo, non è solo responsabilità loro.


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> concordiamo tutti
> che l'accesso a certe sostanze
> è quanto mai facile in ogni luogo
> dalla scuola, al parco ecc ecc
> ...


Devo capire quale palla hanno preso al balzo...perché un locale così in vista avrebbero potuto controllarlo in ogni momento...non è che schiatta un ragazzino e lo chiudono per evasione! Sono tempismi assurdi...e cose che non c'azzeccano l'una con l'altra!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Il controllo per evasione fiscale è iniziato due mesi fa quindi del tutto scollegato all'evento accaduto a luglio. Si ipotizza evasione fiscale per 10 milioni di euro.  La chiusura sicuramente tosta e molto pesante scaturisce da un controllo per droga al cocorico negli ultimi due anni fatta dai carabinieri.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo capire quale palla hanno preso al balzo...perché un locale così in vista avrebbero potuto controllarlo in ogni momento...non è che schiatta un ragazzino e lo chiudono per evasione! Sono tempismi assurdi...e cose che non c'azzeccano l'una con l'altra!


ti quoto.. questo è come per il Coffe Pot a Roma. Locale molto meno noto. Rissa con feriti, chiuso il locale per evasione.. mah


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hanno voluto dare un esempio ai gestori, che stiano più attenti a cosa circola nei loro locali, in fondo altre cose tipo pagamenti e ingressi se vogliono le sorvegliano bene........
> poi si sa' ognuno fa quello che può e certo, non è solo responsabilità loro.


Ma non è morto per alcol venduto da loro ma per roba che potrebbe aver comprato ai giardinetti.

Poi per me potrebbero chiuderli tutti. E se non avessero orari di apertura assurdi sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è morto per alcol venduto da loro ma per roba che potrebbe aver comprato ai giardinetti.
> 
> Poi per me potrebbero chiuderli tutti. E se non avessero orari di apertura assurdi sarebbe meglio.


La seconda dose di MDMA l'ha ottenuta all'interno del locale. Il ragazzino morto si è calato due dosi di MDMA, una acquistata prima di partire uno all'interno del locale


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi per me potrebbero chiuderli tutti. E se non avessero orari di apertura assurdi sarebbe meglio.


Per una volta siamo completamente d'accordo su un argomento come questo. Il che mi fa pensare che sia una posizione irrealistica.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è morto per alcol venduto da loro ma per roba che potrebbe aver comprato ai giardinetti.
> 
> Poi per me potrebbero chiuderli tutti. E se non avessero orari di apertura assurdi sarebbe meglio.


Guarda, il mio non è un giudizio sul merito, semplicemente secondo me l'autorità competente ha deciso anche sull' onda di un sentire diffuso che dice che un gestore deve per quanto possibile essere attento a cosa e chi entra nel suo locale. Del resto ripeto, non conosco il caso specifico ma non sarebbe la prima volta che gestori poco attenti e anzi ostli alle forze dell' ordine vengono colpiti.

Poi le forze dell' ordine dovrebbero almeno avere i soldi per la benzina delle auto............

Poi sulla faccenda delle responsabilità vere dello sballo......
etc.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per una volta siamo completamente d'accordo su un argomento come questo. Il che mi fa pensare che sia una posizione irrealistica.


me lo auguro.sono comunque attività che danno lavoro alla gente  e che rispondono ad un'offerta.
che poi possano migliorare controlli seri invece che quelli che riguardano abbigliamento ed altre cazzate sono d'accordo


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

nei locali circolano droghe di qualsiasi tipo da sempre, così come in alcuni quartieri - famosi per questo - delle grandi città. Qui a Roma è noto a tutti che a San Lorenzo trovi hashish e maria, al Pigneto cocaina ed anfetamine e a Villa Gordiani (un tempo) l'eroina. E' fatto noto alla stregua delle bancarelle a Piazza Navona a Natale o dei centurioni ai Fori Imperiali.

dopo la morte del sedicenne, ho visto una marea di servizi e speciali su "quanto è facile reperire droga" che menzionavano anche i quartieri suindicati.

come la violenza negli stadi, come qualsiasi fenomeno sociale, cadono tutti dal pero quando succede qualche fattaccio. boh.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> me lo auguro.sono comunque attività che danno lavoro alla gente  e che rispondono ad un'offerta.
> che poi possano migliorare controlli seri invece che quelli che riguardano abbigliamento ed altre cazzate sono d'accordo


Ma è come il discorso sulle sostanze. Non puoi pensare che facendo finta che la domanda sia conseguenza dell'offerta, e quindi debellando chi eroga il servizio, il problema si trasformi da sè con esiti migliorativi. Azzardo che questo genere di "problemi" non nascano affatto come "problemi".


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> come la violenza negli stadi, come qualsiasi fenomeno sociale, cadono tutti dal pero quando succede qualche fattaccio. boh.


Quoto, my Queen. Ma si dirà che anche il comparto dei media deve poter continuare a sfamare gente.


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma è come il discorso sulle sostanze. Non puoi pensare che facendo finta che la domanda sia conseguenza dell'offerta, e quindi debellando chi eroga il servizio, il problema si trasformi da sè con esiti migliorativi. Azzardo che questo genere di "problemi" non nascano affatto come "problemi".


 a parte  il fatto che ho sbagliato e volevo dire domanda:singleeye:
mi riferivo al semplice servizio di discoteca e locale di svago.perché dovrebbe chiudere ?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda, il mio non è un giudizio sul merito, semplicemente secondo me l'autorità competente ha deciso anche sull' onda di un sentire diffuso che dice che un gestore deve per quanto possibile essere attento a cosa e chi entra nel suo locale. Del resto ripeto, non conosco il caso specifico ma non sarebbe la prima volta che gestori poco attenti e anzi ostli alle forze dell' ordine vengono colpiti.
> 
> Poi le forze dell' ordine dovrebbero almeno avere i soldi per la benzina delle auto............
> 
> ...


La responsabilità dello sballo è principalmente di chi fa uso di droga, minorenni inclusi. Poi ci sono le corresponsabilità più o meno gravi che vanno dal pusher...... Alla famiglia, società, istituzioni ect ect.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto, my Queen. Ma si dirà che anche il comparto dei media deve poter continuare a sfamare gente.


ah beh, non entriamo nel merito dello schifo dei servizi pilotati dei media..  o dei mass media in generale :rotfl:

ps OT ti piace il mio nuovo avatar?


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità dello sballo è principalmente di chi fa uso di droga, minorenni inclusi. Poi ci sono le corresponsabilità più o meno gravi che vanno dal pusher...... Alla famiglia, società, istituzioni ect ect.


Quoto Fiamma, io ad esempio non ho paura per i miei figli sul fatto della droga, mi preoccupano per certi locali molto di più che vengano coinvolti in qualche rissa dove spesso ne fanno le spese anche quelli che non c'entrano un c...o.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riferivo al semplice servizio di discoteca e locale di svago.perché dovrebbe chiudere ?


Come dicevo, io sono apertamente contro quel genere di locali, quindi non faccio testo. Quello che rilevo è semplicemente che un servizio di "sala da ballo" scevro di "complicazioni" rischiose *non esiste*, fatte salve le feste private a invito. Di conseguenza, questo genere di "servizio" si è via via adattato, ai limiti dell'aperta illegalità, al tipo di domanda che si cimentava a soddisfare.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ps OT ti piace il mio nuovo avatar?


Eh sì. Preferisco questa regina, a quella.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come dicevo, io sono apertamente contro quel genere di locali, quindi non faccio testo. Quello che rilevo è semplicemente che un servizio di "sala da ballo" scevro di "complicazioni" rischiose *non esiste*, fatte salve le feste private a invito. Di conseguenza, questo genere di "servizio" si è via via adattato, ai limiti dell'aperta illegalità, al tipo di domanda che si cimentava a soddisfare.


ma non esistono nemmeno i quartieri di movida notturna scevri di complicazioni... non è solo un discorso di locali..

vero? adoro Queen Tyrell  soprattutto le sue espressioni..


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità dello sballo è principalmente di chi fa uso di droga, minorenni inclusi. Poi ci sono le corresponsabilità più o meno gravi che vanno dal pusher...... Alla famiglia, società, istituzioni ect ect.


Tu lo sai, vero, che non lo dico apposta per andar contro. Ma la "responsabilità dello sballo" è un'idea astratta, più o meno reazionaria e forse addirittura incentivante per la trasgressione occasionale. Creare le barricate non fa altro che agevolare il consolidarsi di opposti schieramenti e motivare una zuffa senza senso e senza vincitori.

Finchè l'idea che passa è "ti combatto perchè diverso e pericoloso, ma soprattutto perchè non ti capsico" non se ne viene fuori in alcun modo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non esistono nemmeno i quartieri di movida notturna scevri di complicazioni...


Infatti, e li evito. Non riesco a trovare del divertimento, in quel genere di ambiente, nemmeno se mi pagano per far finta.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti, e li evito. Non riesco a trovare del divertimento, in quel genere di ambiente, nemmeno se mi pagano per far finta.


ah non dirlo a me, io detesto il Pigneto, Campo de Fiori et simili. Mai frequentati questo tipo di ambienti, mi viene l'orticaria... 

andavo sempre nei locali di nicchia e contro tendenza


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, vero, che non lo dico apposta per andar contro. Ma la "responsabilità dello sballo" è un'idea astratta, più o meno reazionaria e forse addirittura incentivante per la trasgressione occasionale. Creare le barricate non fa altro che agevolare il consolidarsi di opposti schieramenti e motivare una zuffa senza senso e senza vincitori.
> 
> Finchè l'idea che passa è "ti combatto perchè diverso e pericoloso, ma soprattutto perchè non ti capsico" non se ne viene fuori in alcun modo.


Ma guarda che io non faccio proprio nessuna barricata, per me chiunque può drogasi  se vuole, solo che mi auguro lo faccia consapevolmente e con consapevolmente intendo che sappia che roba si mette in corpo e sappia quali potrebbero essere eventuali conseguenze biologiche e fisiche, impreviste. Secondo me non tutti ne sono consapevoli, questo è il vero problema. Lo sballo per lo più viene visto come figata, come riconoscimento del gruppo ect ect senza stare un granché a ragionare su eventuali rischi.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu lo sai, vero, che non lo dico apposta per andar contro. *Ma la "responsabilità dello sballo" è un'idea astratta*, più o meno reazionaria e forse addirittura incentivante per la trasgressione occasionale. Creare le barricate non fa altro che agevolare il consolidarsi di opposti schieramenti e motivare una zuffa senza senso e senza vincitori.
> 
> Finchè l'idea che passa è "ti combatto perchè diverso e pericoloso, ma soprattutto perchè non ti capsico" non se ne viene fuori in alcun modo.


Astratta fino ad un certo punto, se guidi l'auto "fatto" e ammazzi qualcuno, vagli a spiegare poi che sei responsabile in modo astratto....


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non faccio proprio nessuna barricata, per me chiunque può drogasi  se vuole, *solo che mi auguro lo faccia consapevolmente* e con consapevolmente intendo che sappia che roba si mette in corpo e sappia quali potrebbero essere eventuali conseguenze biologiche e fisiche, impreviste. Secondo me non tutti ne sono consapevoli, questo è il vero problema. Lo sballo per lo più viene visto come figata, come riconoscimento del gruppo ect ect senza stare un granché a ragionare su eventuali rischi.


scommetto che non li conosce nessuno i rischi, e che tutti (più o meno) pensino che siano soltanto esagerazioni "terroristiche"


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Astratta fino ad un certo punto, se guidi l'auto "fatto" e ammazzi qualcuno, vagli a spiegare poi che sei responsabile in modo astratto....


E qui cogli il punto! Il problema "dello sballo" è ancora una volta un problema di violenza. Consapevole o meno, volontaria o meno, alla fine è sempre di violenza che si tratta. Mi spiego?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> scommetto che non li conosce nessuno i rischi, e che tutti (più o meno) pensino che siano soltanto esagerazioni "terroristiche"


Guarda non ne so molto, in verità, ma se parli con adolescenti dell'argomento cadono un po' dal pero. peraltro se uno si cala due dosi di MDMA nel giro di poche ore le idee chiare non le ha per nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E qui cogli il punto!* Il problema "dello sballo" è ancora una volta un problema di violenza. *Consapevole o meno, volontaria o meno, alla fine è sempre di violenza che si tratta. Mi spiego?


No eh. Che sennò qua tra un po' finisce che è tutta colpa del tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E qui cogli il punto! Il problema "dello sballo" è ancora una volta un problema di violenza. Consapevole o meno, volontaria o meno, alla fine è sempre di violenza che si tratta. Mi spiego?


No spiegati violenza nei confronti di chi?  io lo valuto come autolesionismo al limite


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il controllo per evasione fiscale è iniziato due mesi fa quindi del tutto scollegato all'evento accaduto a luglio. Si ipotizza evasione fiscale per 10 milioni di euro.  La chiusura sicuramente tosta e molto pesante scaturisce da un controllo per droga al cocorico negli ultimi due anni fatta dai carabinieri.


ok.  premesso che con questo livello di controllo potremmo serenamente chiudere qualsiasi discoteca italiana anche subito, perchè non ce ne sta una che stia a posto con gli scontrini.

e una volta demolito un settore, esattamente come si ritiene che ciò costituisca la chiave di volta per combattere la "cultura dello sballo"?


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda non ne so molto, in verità, ma se parli con adolescenti dell'argomento cadono un po' dal pero. peraltro se uno si cala due dosi di MDMA nel giro di poche ore le idee chiare non le ha per nulla.


tutti quelli che conosco che hanno fatto o fanno uso di droghe più o meno leggere non ne sanno una ceppa :rotfl:

io non faccio testo quando parlo per loro, perchè il mio massimo furono tre spinelli al concerto di Roger Waters nel 2006. Quando ha chiuso con Comfortably Numb e mi sono alzata per fare la ola con l'accendino sono svenuta come una pera cotta sulle gradinate della curva sud :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non faccio proprio nessuna barricata, per me *chiunque può drogasi  se vuole*, solo che mi auguro lo faccia consapevolmente e con consapevolmente intendo che sappia che roba si mette in corpo e sappia quali potrebbero essere eventuali conseguenze biologiche e fisiche, impreviste.


Fin qui, come col caffè e la Coca Cola. Quello non lo chiamiamo drogarsi, e quindi non ci facciamo le barricate. Questo, intendo.




> Secondo me non tutti ne sono consapevoli, questo è il vero problema. Lo sballo per lo più viene visto come figata, come riconoscimento del gruppo ect ect senza stare un granché a ragionare su eventuali rischi.


Ma lo sballo "problematico" lo cerca anche chi non fa uso di sostanze, utilizzando il sesso, la violenza, ecc. Nelle tue parole però continuo a leggere una classificazione, anche se sono certo che sia in buona parte involontaria. Ma il risultato, ti assicuro, è lo stesso di sentir parlare un israeliano di un palestinese.

PS - Io parlo schietto come si fa tra amici.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No eh. Che sennò qua tra un po' finisce che è tutta colpa del tradimento.


No, secondo me per quanto siano entrambe materia da analista, è roba più semplice.


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah beh, non entriamo nel merito dello schifo dei servizi pilotati dei media..  o dei mass media in generale :rotfl:
> 
> ps OT ti piace il mio nuovo avatar?


no


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok.  premesso che con questo livello di controllo potremmo serenamente chiudere qualsiasi discoteca italiana anche subito, perchè non ce ne sta una che stia a posto con gli scontrini.
> 
> e una volta demolito un settore, esattamente come si ritiene che ciò costituisca la chiave di volta per combattere la "cultura dello sballo"?


Perpli, mannaggia la pupattola, tu confondi la notizia data dei media contemporaneamente sia del l'accertamento fiscale che dell'evento e seguente punizione. Ma sono due cose scollegate. se non fosse successo l'evento l'accertamento sarebbe comunque stato fatto e i media non ne avrebbero fatto menzione al limite  a fine indagine con eventuale multa e/o chiusura del locale. Non c'entra un cippa lippa la morte del ragazzino.


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

La parola VIOLENZA su questo forum sta diventando come i servizi sugli anziani in agosto in città di Studio Aperto (non uscite nelle ore calde!).
Come l'ondata di cani assassini che ogni tanto mozzicano chiunque si trovi sulla strada.
Come l'allarme meteo che ogni primavera, estate, autunno, inverno cala sulle nostre teste.
Come le epidemie di influenza che uccidono 3 persone e quindi vaccinatevi.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No eh. Che sennò qua tra un po' finisce che è tutta colpa del tradimento.


O genericamente della società, che quasi sempre (quasi ) è una comoda scusa....
Quando invece sono quasi sempre ( quasi ) scelte individuali, perciò responsabilità diretta nei confronti di se stessi e degli altri.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


beh evidentemente non sei un fan di GOT


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No spiegati violenza nei confronti di chi?  io lo valuto come autolesionismo al limite


Vediamo...hai mai sentito i dibattiti in US sulla questione delle armi? In estrema sintesi, le posizioni sono:

- è troppo semplice e immediato ricorrere all'uso delle armi, e questo si ripercuote sul numero enorme di incidenti e delitti.

vs

- l'arma di per sè è inanimata, non è il problema. Il problema è di chi preme il grilletto, ed è di quello che bisogna occuparsi.


----------



## spleen (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La parola VIOLENZA su questo forum sta diventando come i servizi sugli anziani in agosto in città di Studio Aperto (non uscite nelle ore calde!).
> Come l'ondata di cani assassini che ogni tanto mozzicano chiunque si trovi sulla strada.
> Come l'allarme meteo che ogni primavera, estate, autunno, inverno cala sulle nostre teste.
> Come le epidemie di influenza che uccidono 3 persone e quindi vaccinatevi.


Come la pantera nera che ogni tanto rispunta in agosto.......


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vediamo...hai mai sentito i dibattiti in US sulla questione delle armi? In estrema sintesi, le posizioni sono:
> 
> - è troppo semplice e immediato ricorrere all'uso delle armi, e questo si ripercuote sul numero enorme di incidenti e delitti.
> 
> ...


E' una linea di principio piuttosto demente.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La parola VIOLENZA su questo forum sta diventando come i servizi sugli anziani in agosto in città di Studio Aperto (non uscite nelle ore calde!).
> Come l'ondata di cani assassini che ogni tanto mozzicano chiunque si trovi sulla strada.
> Come l'allarme meteo che ogni primavera, estate, autunno, inverno cala sulle nostre teste.
> Come le epidemie di influenza che uccidono 3 persone e quindi vaccinatevi.


Questo perchè moltissimi problemi sociali hanno quella comune origine, anche se è difficilissimo da accettare. In una società che ritiene di essere emblematica di un messaggio di pace universale.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fin qui, come col caffè e la Coca Cola. Quello non lo chiamiamo drogarsi, e quindi non ci facciamo le barricate. Questo, intendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh non ti seguo, io  sto dicendo che  se io decido di sballarmi devo essere consapevole dell'agito che applico. Non sto giudicando chi si droga, per me può fare tranquillamente . P.s per me va benissimo parlare schietto come tra amici


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Come la pantera nera che ogni tanto rispunta in agosto.......


La famosa pantera di Mondello, ha terrorizzato una mia estate sicula...


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perpli, mannaggia la pupattola, tu confondi la notizia data dei media contemporaneamente sia del l'accertamento fiscale che dell'evento e seguente punizione. Ma sono due cose scollegate. se non fosse successo l'evento l'accertamento sarebbe comunque stato fatto e i media non ne avrebbero fatto menzione al limite  a fine indagine con eventuale multa e/o chiusura del locale. Non c'entra un cippa lippa la morte del ragazzino.


se sono collegate, è una cazzata.

se non sono collegate, io denuncerei la prefettura di Rimini per abuso di potere.    perchè se mi fai chiudere il locale nel momento topico della stagione estiva,mi fai chiudere del tutto.

e se come quasi sempre esce fuori che "l'evasione milionaria" è una bolla di sapone, tu stato italiano mi rifondi i danni.



in ogni caso è un atto folle sta chiusura.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> O genericamente della società, che quasi sempre (quasi ) è una comoda scusa....
> *Quando invece sono quasi sempre ( quasi ) scelte individuali, perciò responsabilità diretta nei confronti di se stessi e degli altri.*


Oooohhh  questo intendo io. non sto giudicando, sto auspicando che chi agisce sappia ciò che fa ... Ehm lo spieghi a GIorgino bello che non mi capisce ( sicuramente colpa mia che mi spiego male )


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una linea di principio piuttosto demente.


Beh, è pura logica (quindi da sè non regge). Ma non è un principio demente. Le mie armi non hanno mai sparato un colpo fuori dal poligono della mia città. Non sarebbero neppure armabili in tempo utile (in quanto custodite a norma di legge), se dovessi aver bisogno di difendermi improvvisamente.

Per quello c'è il kukri sotto al comodino!


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> beh evidentemente non sei un fan di GOT


vero.  però non ti ci vedo lo stesso in quei panni.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sono collegate, è una cazzata.
> 
> se non sono collegate, io denuncerei la prefettura di Rimini per abuso di potere.    perchè se mi fai chiudere il locale nel momento topico della stagione estiva,mi fai chiudere del tutto.
> 
> ...


Non sono collegate. Ho già detto che anche a me sembra spropositata la chiusura per così lungo tempo,è comunque stato accertato che la seconda dose di droga è stata acquistata all'intero del locale e i carabinieri devono aver stilato una relazione pesante nei confronti del Cocorico ( che investe gli ultimi due anni di gestione del locale )


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, è pura logica (quindi da sè non regge). Ma non è un principio demente. Le mie armi non hanno mai sparato un colpo fuori dal poligono della mia città. Non sarebbero neppure armabili in tempo utile (in quanto custodite a norma di legge), se dovessi aver bisogno di difendermi improvvisamente.
> 
> Per quello c'è il kukri sotto al comodino!


No è puramente scema e senza contatto con la realtà. Ed anche ragionare su "tu o io, e mie armi non hanno mai blablabla" non ha alcun senso.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh non ti seguo, io  sto dicendo che  se io decido di sballarmi devo essere consapevole dell'agito che applico. Non sto giudicando chi si droga, per me può fare tranquillamente . P.s per me va benissimo parlare schietto come tra amici


E' che il discorso è assai complesso. Ad esempio, io non ritengo che si decida di voler sballarsi alla stesso modo in cui non si decide di aver voglia di sesso (si ha e fine!).


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero.  però non ti ci vedo lo stesso in quei panni.


ah beh ma nemmeno io, se ero Natalie Dormer stavo qua stavo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oooohhh  questo intendo io. non sto giudicando, sto auspicando che chi agisce sappia ciò che fa ... Ehm lo spieghi a GIorgino bello che non mi capisce ( sicuramente colpa mia che mi spiego male )


No no, io sono d'accordissimo su questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vediamo...hai mai sentito i dibattiti in US sulla questione delle armi? In estrema sintesi, le posizioni sono:
> 
> - è troppo semplice e immediato ricorrere all'uso delle armi, e questo si ripercuote sul numero enorme di incidenti e delitti.
> 
> ...


No, io agirei in entrambi gli ambiti


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è puramente scema e senza contatto con la realtà. Ed anche ragionare su "tu o io, e mie armi non hanno mai blablabla" non ha alcun senso.


E allora lasciamo alla selezione naturale!
 Se tu Stato decidi di normare l'utilizzo delle armi, in qualche direzione ti dovrai pur muovere.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, io agirei in entrambi gli ambiti


Esatto!


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come dicevo, io sono apertamente contro quel genere di locali, quindi non faccio testo. Quello che rilevo è semplicemente che un servizio di "sala da ballo" scevro di "complicazioni" rischiose *non esiste*, fatte salve* le feste private a invito*. Di conseguenza, questo genere di "servizio" si è via via adattato, ai limiti dell'aperta illegalità, al tipo di domanda che si cimentava a soddisfare.


piene di droga anche quelle

diciamo che secondo me a rigor di logica un locale con una brutta reputazione e chiusure per droga non dovrebbe attirare nessuno, invece questi posti sfuggono a questa logica ed anzi avviene il contrario, lì sì che ci si "diverte"!
credo che i gestori "giochino" molto su questa inversione di percezione, infatti quando succede qualcosa si dichiarano in regola etc., fine.
tipo l'Hollywood di Milano è stato chiuso parecchie volte per droga e prostituzione (buongiorno!), ma la sua attrattiva è rimasta alta, non ne è stata intaccata


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah beh ma nemmeno io, se ero Natalie Dormer stavo qua stavo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E questa è discriminazione!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, è pura logica (quindi da sè non regge). Ma non è un principio demente. Le mie armi non hanno mai sparato un colpo fuori dal poligono della mia città. Non sarebbero neppure armabili in tempo utile (in quanto custodite a norma di legge), se dovessi aver bisogno di difendermi improvvisamente.
> 
> Per quello c'è il kukri sotto al comodino!


Ecco sul kukry immagino tu sia consapevole che puoi usarlo tu come chi cerca di entrare in casa tua.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> piene di droga anche quelle


Io intendevo che lì non spacchi la faccia al festeggiato.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' che il discorso è assai complesso. Ad esempio, io non ritengo che si decida di voler sballarsi alla stesso modo in cui non si decide di aver voglia di sesso (si ha e fine!).


Certo che non si decide allo stesso modo.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E questa è discriminazione!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: beh credo che invece di lavorare il 7 agosto avrei trascorso il tempo su qualche yacht in compagnia di Tom Hardy, o giù di lì :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah beh ma nemmeno io, se ero Natalie Dormer stavo qua stavo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No no, io sono d'accordissimo su questo.


Ok :up:


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io intendevo che lì non spacchi la faccia al festeggiato.


ah, ok!


----------



## Minerva (7 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> piene di droga anche quelle
> 
> diciamo che secondo me a rigor di logica un locale con una brutta reputazione e chiusure per droga non dovrebbe attirare nessuno, invece questi posti sfuggono a questa logica ed anzi avviene il contrario, lì sì che ci si "diverte"!
> credo che i gestori "giochino" molto su questa inversione di percezione, infatti quando succede qualcosa si dichiarano in regola etc., fine.
> tipo l'Hollywood di Milano è stato chiuso parecchie volte per droga e prostituzione (buongiorno!), ma la sua attrattiva è rimasta alta, non ne è stata intaccata


vero ma rimane il fatto che la reputazione la crea chi consuma.
chiudendo i locali i ragazzi si sposteranno in altri. cosa risolvi?


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io intendevo che lì non spacchi la faccia al festeggiato.


non è detto


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco sul kukry immagino tu sia consapevole che puoi usarlo tu come chi cerca di entrare in casa tua.


In realtà è tutta scena. Per quello ho scelto un'arma tradizionale. Per il corpo a corpo sono molto meglio i coltelli da cucina di qualità!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E allora lasciamo alla selezione naturale!
> Se tu Stato decidi di normare l'utilizzo delle armi, in qualche direzione ti dovrai pur muovere.


Normare, appunto. Normare vuol dire anche stingere le maglie della legge. Che poi è quello che non vuole chi parla di educare la gente. Il che mi starebbe pure bene, ma NEL FRATTEMPO magari se abbiamo meno morti ammazzati è meglio.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che non si decide allo stesso modo.


No. Intendo che in entrambi i casi non si decide. In realtà il meccanismo è identico.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No. Intendo che in entrambi i casi non si decide. In realtà il meccanismo è identico.


Come non si decide, si viene travolti ?


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero ma rimane il fatto che la reputazione la crea chi consuma.
> chiudendo i locali i ragazzi si sposteranno in altri. cosa risolvi?


niente, temo

comunque secondo me ci sono posti che hanno almeno una legalità di facciata, che si traduce anche in qualche controllo, sicurezza, ambulanza fuori etc., e ci sono anche postacci allucinanti che infatti vengono chiusi...diciamo che secondo me le "zone franche" non vanno lasciate aperte


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Normare, appunto. Normare vuol dire anche stingere le maglie della legge. Che poi è quello che non vuole chi parla di educare la gente. Il che mi starebbe pure bene, ma NEL FRATTEMPO magari se abbiamo meno morti ammazzati è meglio.


Ma sono d'accordo, eh. Fatto è che in US il problema della armi è di una gravità inaudita, qui ad esempio molto meno, per quanto anche le nostre normative a riguardo siano scritte da Paperino ubriaco. Quindi, magari c'è anche una variabile culturale su cui si potrebbe lavorare con profitto.

Parlando di sostanze illegali, l'Italia è uno dei paesi europei di maggior consumo. E' un dato di fatto anche questo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come non si decide, si viene travolti ?


Per intenderci. Tu quando fai sesso, decidi se fare o no sesso con un tipo, non se hai voglia di fare sesso. Quello non è che lo decidi. Cioè, puoi pure decidere di astenerti, ma non di non avere voglia.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo, eh. Fatto è che in US il problema della armi è di una gravità inaudita, qui ad esempio molto meno, per quanto anche le nostre normative a riguardo siano scritte da Paperino ubriaco. Quindi, magari c'è anche una variabile culturale su cui si potrebbe lavorare con profitto.
> 
> Parlando di sostanze illegali, l'Italia è uno dei paesi europei di maggior consumo. E' un dato di fatto anche questo.



vero, ogni tanto analizzano le acque di Po e Ticino ed escono dei risultati impressionanti (molte sostanze vanno nei fiumi attraverso l'urina), o anche analizzando le banconote in circolazione


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per intenderci. Tu quando fai sesso, decidi se fare o no sesso con un tipo, non se hai voglia di fare sesso. Quello non è che lo decidi. Cioè, puoi pure decidere di astenerti, ma non di non avere voglia.


Ok, e coniughiamo lo stesso concetto per l'uso di droga ? Però una decisione comunque la assumo : voglio fare sesso con tizio e non voglio astenermi


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok, e coniughiamo lo stesso concetto per l'uso di droga ? Però una decisione comunque la assumo : voglio fare sesso con tizio e non voglio astenermi


Certo, il meccanismo di ricompensa funziona in maniera molto simile. Che sia sesso, lambrusco, oppio, tiramisù, sport estremo. Me ne parlava anche lo strizza, in terapia. Poi l'agito sarà di certo valutato in termini di pro e contro, ma far finta che sia deprecabile la ricerca dell'appagamento in sè è buona parte del problema, in termini di ripercussione sociale.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, il meccanismo di ricompensa funziona in maniera molto simile. Che sia sesso, lambrusco, oppio, tiramisù, sport estremo. Me ne parlava anche lo strizza, in terapia. Poi l'agito sarà di certo valutato in termini di pro e contro, ma far finta che sia deprecabile la ricerca dell'appagamento in sè è buona parte del problema, in termini di ripercussione sociale.


Ciao 

Appagamento in sè? Non lo capisco bene.
La ricerca, appaga qualcosa di specifico anche inconsapevolmente.

Sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, il meccanismo di ricompensa funziona in maniera molto simile. Che sia sesso, lambrusco, oppio, tiramisù, sport estremo. Me ne parlava anche lo strizza, in terapia. Poi l'agito sarà di certo valutato in termini di pro e contro, ma far finta che sia deprecabile la ricerca dell'appagamento in sè è buona parte del problema, in termini di ripercussione sociale.


Io non lo ritengo deprecabile. Se io decido di tradire e scoparmi un altro, lo faccio, consapevolmente, sapendo che ci potrebbero essere anche conseguenze dolorose


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Appagamento in sè? Non lo capisco bene.
> La ricerca, appaga qualcosa di specifico anche inconsapevolmente.
> ...


Esatto. Intendevo qualsiasi tipo di appagamento. Laddove qualsiasi forma di appagamento determini un esito violento ai danni altrui, o lesivo per sè, bisognerebbe valutare l'approccio più efficace possibile. Svuotando ogni ragionamento di etica e giudizio, a guardando in faccia i fatti - cosa che sembra per la collettività sia terrificante.


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per intenderci. Tu quando fai sesso, decidi se fare o no sesso con un tipo, non se hai voglia di fare sesso. Quello non è che lo decidi. Cioè, puoi pure decidere di astenerti, ma non di non avere voglia.


quoto! e infatti si definisce dipendenza.

io decido di non fumare, lo sto decidendo razionalmente e consapevolmente, ma ho voglia. e quello non posso decidere di non averne.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non lo ritengo deprecabile. Se io decido di tradire e scoparmi un altro, lo faccio, consapevolmente, sapendo che ci potrebbero essere anche conseguenze dolorose


E difatti ci sono svariati sistemi legali che decretano la tua esecuzione pubblica - se non il linciaggio per direttissima, per un comportamento del genere. Utilità sociale della condanna? Nessuna.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E difatti ci sono svariati sistemi legali che decretano la tua esecuzione pubblica - se non il linciaggio per direttissima, per un comportamento del genere. Utilità sociale della condanna? Nessuna.


Dici che mi lapidano ?  Capperi ... per conseguenze intendo l'eventuale chiusura della relazione preesistente da parte del tradito


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici che mi lapidano ?  Capperi ... per conseguenze intendo l'eventuale chiusura della relazione preesistente da parte del tradito


Eh, mi sa che ti lapidano sì. 
D'altra parte, sai che nei casi peggiori un adulterio può innescare conseguenze violentissime per l'intero nucleo familiare. Insomma, ci si uccide ancora allegramente anche da noi, per questioni di corna. Ma anche senza cadaveri, i danni materiali e immateriali sono spesso ingenti. Per non parlare dei traumi psicologici di quel che resta della famiglia (i figli). Insomma, cornificare fa *danni veri*, così come ne fa mettersi alla guida in condizioni inadatte.

Ciononostante, l'atteggiamento pubblico medio è "Nella nostra famiglia queste cose non succedono, perchè noi siamo diversi". Dove "queste cose" può essere più o meno qualsiasi cosa, l'importante è ostentare la propria distanza ideologica. Il fatto, invece, è che "queste cose" succedono in TUTTE le famiglie. Perchè tutti siamo umani.

E' un po' come lo scenario del compagno/marito ubriacone e violento, e di lei che resta perchè - poveretto! - "il problema è l'alcol, lui *non è* un violento!". Ecco, l'opinione pubblica mi sembra sia sempre questa: dissociarsi, emarginare dalla realtà i fatti, quando non coerenti con l'immagine del sè collettivo convenzionato.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, mi sa che ti lapidano sì.
> D'altra parte, sai che nei casi peggiori un adulterio può innescare conseguenze violentissime per l'intero nucleo familiare. Insomma, ci si uccide ancora allegramente anche da noi, per questioni di corna. Ma anche senza cadaveri, i danni materiali e immateriali sono spesso ingenti. Per non parlare dei traumi psicologici di quel che resta della famiglia (i figli). Insomma, cornificare fa *danni veri*, così come ne fa mettersi alla guida in condizioni inadatte.
> 
> Ciononostante, l'atteggiamento pubblico medio è "Nella nostra famiglia queste cose non succedono, perchè noi siamo diversi". Dove "queste cose" può essere più o meno qualsiasi cosa, l'importante è ostentare la propria distanza ideologica. Il fatto, invece, è che "queste cose" succedono in TUTTE le famiglie. Perchè tutti siamo umani.
> ...


Capito. Nell'ultimo caso, con me sfondi una porta aperta. Io oltre che sostegno psicologico alla donna, lo darei al marito.


----------



## Flavia (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo capire quale palla hanno preso al balzo...perché un locale così in vista avrebbero potuto controllarlo in ogni momento...non è che schiatta un ragazzino e lo chiudono per evasione! Sono tempismi assurdi...e cose che non c'azzeccano l'una con l'altra!


secondo me hanno fatto
una grande accozzaglia



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il controllo per evasione fiscale è iniziato due mesi fa quindi del tutto scollegato all'evento accaduto a luglio. *Si ipotizza evasione fiscale per 10 milioni di euro*.  La chiusura sicuramente tosta e molto pesante scaturisce da un controllo per droga al cocorico negli ultimi due anni fatta dai carabinieri.


porelli suvvia avranno evaso 
a loro insaputa, in fondo
10 milioni di eurini
sono solo gli spicci per la spesa


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2015)

che poi a ben vedere non si capisce la logica delle chiusure per evasione fiscale: se lo chiudi, non daranno mai i soldi al fisco, al limite lo sequestri commissariandolo o lo confischi per recuperare i soldi (ammesso che l'amministratore evasore sia lo stesso o comunque riconducibile alla gestione in corso, comunque sia, mi parrebbe più sensato procedere prima contro l'amministratore e i suoi beni)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2015)

Vi propongo questa lettura, compresi i commenti, che trovo molto interessante, come quasi tutte quelle del blog   https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/2015/08/05/capitan-cocorico-sempre-sempre-allerta-sto/#comments


----------

